# Imperial Guard Landing Platform/Fortification - Scratch Built - Modular and Magnetic



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

*I just found this forum today and think there is some pretty cool stuff here. I thought I would contribute and post a few pictures and links to some videos for a project I am currently working on. Let me know what you think!

Imperial Guard Magnetized & Modular Landing Platform Video - Part 1*

*Imperial Guard Magnetized & Modular Landing Platform Video - Part 2*

*Imperial Guard Magnetized & Modular Landing Platform Video Part 3*


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, very cool!

I imagine you could use the centerpiece as a Skyshield Landing Pad in game, if you wanted to--if you weren't using it as an imposing centerpiece to the board!


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

If I build another one like this I plan to construct small walls that can be placed along the floor sections or along the main structure. It would be even more similar to the landing platform then. My goal to to build terrain that can change with every game, keep things dynamic.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work, looks great .


----------



## Thantis (Dec 3, 2012)

That is a really nice piece. Ever consider adding some quad/flak guns in those towers, or possibly landing lights to guide in the piolts?


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

That is verrrry cool.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

welcome to heresy and that is awesome, where did you get your parts? +rep for great modelling buddy look forward to more!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bloody hell! I'm loving that thing! :so_happy:


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm very confident you would get a whole heap of rep (not just from me) if you were to post those plans as a PDF...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Dakingofchaos said:


> I'm very confident you would get a whole heap of rep (not just from me) if you were to post those plans as a PDF...


Seconded....


----------



## RedInventor (Oct 30, 2012)

That is awesome, great work.


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Dakingofchaos said:


> I'm very confident you would get a whole heap of rep (not just from me) if you were to post those plans as a PDF...


I am working on it night now. I plan to make a few templates and drawings as a PDF, along with a series of video tutorials. I have a new level of respect for the folks who make high quality tutorials for YouTube, tons of work. 

I have one more day of work, the three weeks of vacation. Plan is to hit all my wargaming projects!


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Thantis said:


> That is a really nice piece. Ever consider adding some quad/flak guns in those towers, or possibly landing lights to guide in the piolts?


Client is planning to add guns to the towers, it was part of his initial request. I don't know what his plan is, but I will post pics if he sends me any.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Superb, can't wait! Were your wooden sections (like the floor panels) cut by laser or by hand? Magnetic terrain is never something i've even thought about, I'm itching to steal your concept and have a bash myself.


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Oldman78 said:


> welcome to heresy and that is awesome, where did you get your parts? +rep for great modelling buddy look forward to more!


This is 100% scratch built.

Here are a few more WIP pics:


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Superb, can't wait! Were your wooden sections (like the floor panels) cut by laser or by hand? Magnetic terrain is never something i've even thought about, I'm itching to steal your concept and have a bash myself.


The wood sections are made from MDF. I made a template and then used an edge trimming router to duplicate the pattern. Next I used a table saw to cut the pieces apart. The table saw was not the best tool, I plan to purchase a band saw in the future, will be much safer.


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Dakingofchaos said:


> I'm very confident you would get a whole heap of rep (not just from me) if you were to post those plans as a PDF...


I was working on this more today and remembered I had a few files that might be of interest.
The first is the PDF that I sent to the client illustrating the initial design.
I also included the file I made for the raised cardstock eagle I built for this project and also for a template for an eagle I airbrushed on to another piece.

Here is the Cardstock Eagle:




And the airbrushed one using the stencil:


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

Few more pics. Got the floor sections done and started on the main structure.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

This is so so very cool, you will go down in my memory as someone who gave me the idea of putting magnets in my terrain, I love magnets and have tons of spare large ones


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

I purchased a large Hexagon Perforated Aluminum sheet for this project. As a result I have more than I could use. I have listed the extra material on EBay is anyone is interested. You can cut it with a rotary cutter and a straight edge. It takes about the same effort to cut as mat board.

Click here for my EBay listing for the Perforated Aluminum Panel


----------



## tinker (Dec 13, 2012)

I am almost finished with the paint. Pretty much only have the base left.

AJVmOLhTywI


----------

